# OPEFE Update of Photos



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Greetings:

I'm going to be upgrading the photos of OPEFE web site and I'm in need of a few photos from PFURY members. I'll be looking at the galleries and selecting a few of you and ask you the BIG question, may I use your photo for OPEFE. Any photo selected will be properly credited. I'm primarily looking for good quality photos to represent the over 30 species of piranas recorded by science. Please be watching for a PM something during this week and next asking for your permission.

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice Frank

have fun going thru mine :laugh: , I have like 70000000000 photos


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> traumatic Posted on Jun 2 2004, 06:23 PM
> nice Frank
> 
> have fun going thru mine , I have like 70000000000 photos


I'm only interested in that special one......the one that will represent the species I discuss via the web page. I'll know when I see it.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If you wan't one of mine feel free to do so.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i have a nice side profile of a baby piraya if you want. of all the times youve helped me id fish, i think its time i help you back








also a side profile of my rhom too. check out my gallery and feel free to use em.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

To speed things up, there is the list of fish photos I will consider:

P. piraya
Sm, med, and large

S. altispinis (Brazil)
Large Adult (over 6 in. TL), commonly called Spilo CF

S. sanchezi (Peru)
Sm, med, and large commonly called SPILO CF

S. brandtii
sm, med and large

S. compressus
sm, med and large

S. eigenmanni
sm, med and large

S. elongatus
sm, med and large

S. geryi
sm. med and large

S. gibbus (Araguia)
Sm med and large

S. gouldingi
sm med and large

S. irritans
sm med and large

S. manueli
sm med and large

S. marginatus
sm med and large

If you have any of these, by all means send me to your gallery or PM the information to me.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

pick my brandtii for the small! hehe 3-4 inches

heres a link to my gallery

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...500&ppuser=2110


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I would need to see the photo first. I don't see a link to access.









OOps .....sorry just saw it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Once I get a good selection of photos, then I'll be able to decide which will be picked as the single representative for the species. Unfortunately, I have to decide on the best one that shows the fish to its best advantage.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

here's 2 small piraya's under an inch in total length


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

A medium 8-9 incher.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

And a larger 11-12 incher.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

my s. compressus 5 inches


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you know the actual sizes of the fish that helps too.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

you can use any of my pics


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BAD ANDY Posted on Jun 2 2004, 08:43 PM
> you can use any of my pics


Link them up for me........thanks in advance.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

5 inch compressus










same fish at 6 inches


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

Not species photos, but if you need any more images for your Genus Pygocentrus healing page you are welcome to use my recent set of pictures. It was actually your page that gave me the idea to take them in the first place when I was researching the likely healing outcome!

Anal Fin and Flesh Healing Process in a Caribe


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> alexm Posted on Jun 2 2004, 10:34 PM
> Not species photos, but if you need any more images for your Genus Pygocentrus healing page you are welcome to use my recent set of pictures. It was actually your page that gave me the idea to take them in the first place when I was researching the likely healing outcome!
> 
> Anal Fin and Flesh Healing Process in a Caribe


I'll keep that one for future reference. I will use it. Please PM your actual name so I can put a photo credit on it......thanks.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

heres a two-three inch piraya
heres the link too
http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data...sc00005-med.jpg


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Frank you are more than welcome to use any of my photos, only piranhas there are red bellies, but I got loads of other species of fish







and even a few non-fishey ones









oh and gallery link under my sig


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is a 7-8" tern









8-9" tern









7.5" Rhom









5.25 Irritan









5.5 Spilo CF









I will pm you with my name I hope these help


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Here are a few pics of my 6-7 inch Elongatus (Goldish)


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

2nd pic


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

3rd


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those of you that PM'd me and I have NOT replied to, I'll get back to you sometime tomorrow. I'm still going through the photos and especially the ones posted here. For those that have already posted photos in this thread, thank you.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is a pic of my former brandtti which now belongs to Bryang... still it is 4.5"

nice fish bryang!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Frank, feel free to use any of the pics from my website (my own pics, of course - I've borrowed a few as well) - my picture collection (natts - over the course of two years - and manueli only, but good quality).

Good luck with your site


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

U got a PM Frank









And good luck with the updates


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Go the pm and replied to all that sent them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm going through the photos sent to me via PM. I'm still looking for photos of Spilo CF. If you don't own the photo, please don't submit. In particular, I'm looking for sm. to med. juveniles. If you know for certain they originate from PERU by all means submit it. I'm trying to get a good clear example for S. sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Still looking for photos pertaining to SPILO CF. Only found 1 useable one, waiting for member to OK use. Please PM if you have photo you took and I'll look it over to see if its usable to represent the species home page.

Thanks again.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi Frank,
Check here


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Good idea on getting more photo's. A lot of the opefe photo's are really bad. Judazz has some really nice photo's of his manny. I forget who's spilo cf that is but it is very nice as well. I know rhom zilla's 2 piraya and tern are dead from disease but those pics he put up are very nice. They show the fish very nicely. I guess that is one good thing that could come out of his beautiful fish dying.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> the grinch Posted on Jun 6 2004, 10:21 PM
> Good idea on getting more photo's. A lot of the opefe photo's are really bad. Judazz has some really nice photo's of his manny. I forget who's spilo cf that is but it is very nice as well. I know rhom zilla's 2 piraya and tern are dead from disease but those pics he put up are very nice. They show the fish very nicely. I guess that is one good thing that could come out of his beautiful fish dying.


Thanks for the comments. Only looking for photos that are taken directly by a hobbyist. Many of Judazz are borrowed photos therefore of no use. As for bad photos at OPEFE. Duh, that's why I'm updating photos.











> winkyee Posted on Jun 6 2004, 10:18 PM
> Hi Frank,
> Check here


Perfect, I saved them both and will look at them later tonight.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

heres one of a piraya


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Still looking for photos pertaining to SPILO CF. Only found 1 useable one, waiting for member to OK use.


 Im guessing that was me







sorry for the wait was working late







thats only a coupla photos i uploaded a while ago tell me wot ur looking for and i'll browse thru my camera...i have loads of pics of the fish...and hes about 4"-5"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is a pic of my spilo... 5-5.5"


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Here is my med (7 inch) piraya. Feel free to use any pic that I have posted.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

here is my little piraya. about 4-5 inches


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I do not need any more photos of;

piraya, compressus, rhombeus, spilo CF (aka sanchezi or adult altispinis).

*I'm in need of:*

Any of the Pristobrycon; striolatus, serrulatus, humeralis, eigenmanni, hollandi.

I will ask for Serrasalmus species later in the week, once I finish sorting out what I need.


----------

